# Gustav Leonhardt (30 May 1928 – 16 January 2012)



## TxllxT

Yesterday afternoon Gustav Leonhardt died in his hometown Amsterdam. He was one of the Pilgrim Fathers in the period instrument movement.


----------



## itywltmt

I own his St-Matthew Passion recording with _La Petite Bande_. I quite like it.

Mr Leonardt was the subject of a thread late last year on some more controversial statements he made about Beethoven - TC'ers panned him quite ferociously, as I recall...
http://www.talkclassical.com/15097-gustav-leonhardt-beethovens-ninth.html?highlight=leonardt


----------



## scarbo

Leonhardt was a superb harpsichordist. I will never forget a concert he made many years ago in which he performed his own transcription of Bach's 6th Cello suite on harpsichord. It was absolutely stunning and deeply moving.

He will also be remembered for his huge contribution to the pioneering Bach cantata series with co-conductor Harnoncourt.


----------



## tortkis

I'm listening to Leonhardt's Goldberg Variations. I feel that the music often stumbles or almost halts. I remember Harnoncourt's Bach Violin Concertos sounded similarly. Harnoncourt wrote that notes should not be played evenly in baroque music (for example, the first note in a slur should be played longer than others.) I am not sure if that is the reason or there is something else.

J. S. Bach: Goldberg Variations - Gustav Leonhardt (DHM)


----------

